# Croatia Bareboat Suggestions



## fishpants (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm considering a 1 week bareboat charter in Croatia next June (2016), and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good company to consider. I have not chartered before, but I have over 10 years sailing experience and currently own a C&C 33. Would also be interested in any other charter location suggestions in the region, as I will already be in Germany on business. 

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't have any recommendations, but in June one would think that the Baltic would also offer some choices, depending on where in Germany you'll be...


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with that, but I recommend the coast of former eastern Germany (GDR). It´s less crowded, the area around Island Ruegen is pretty and the coast of Denmark is near enough to visit for 1-2 days. Try RSI Charter in Lauterbach (Ruegen):[email protected] It´s a small traditional family enterprise. No english website, but just write them and tell them what you need.

Still, I recommend Croatia much more: the water is mostly crystal clear, there are thousand islands with few shallows between, there are hundreds of tiny old fishing villages to discover and some wonderful medieval cities to visit. 
But don´t charter from Dubrovnik - you will have only one direction to go (NW), and from the airport it´s an hour driving to the marina. Better charter your boat in Split area, best marinas are Kastela and Trogir, both only 10min driving from the Airport. And you can sail into 3 directions: up the coast (NW), down the coast (SE) and out to the westerly Islands (Hvar, Vis, Lastovo) with hundreds of anchor bays.

Try BavAdria Yachting, based in Split-Kastela: Bavadria.com 
And book now, Euro is really cheap in These days.
Kind regards
chris


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Last summer we travelled with Poseidon Charters -we were aboard the lead boat in a flotilla.

Poseidon offers flotilla and bareboat options.

We loved our experience and would recommend the company. It was our first and only experience with a charter company, however, so take that into account.

Here are some videos of our adventures in the Aegean.

BTW Poseidon is a Canadian company out of Montreal. Steve and Sharron are great to work with.


----------



## vonnegute (May 12, 2013)

I just bought a boat and put it into a chartering company called Dream Yacht Charter and they have a bases in the Croatian cities of Sibenik and Trogir. DYC is run like the Moorings charter company but supposedly is bigger. They have had a multitude of bases in Europe and Asia but are just recently starting to expand to the Caribbean, US and La Paz, Mexico.

I can not vouch for them but did an awful lot of due diligence before partnering with them. The overwhelming consensus of information I found was positive.

We plan on using our "owners' time" in Croatia September or October 2016. I would be very interested to hear about your trip!


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

I think for a week Dugrovnik is fine and lots to see. Try EuroMarine there. Great boats and people. Very well maintained. Did not charter but went in with my boat for repairs and they were fantastic. 
and sailed the area last year.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

You´re right, Dubrovnik is a great place to visit when sailing along the coast, but leaving from there with a chartered boat and having to come back within a week will reduce your cruising range: you can´t sail south (except Cavtat some miles S of Dubrovnik) because it´s the last port in Croatia and you wouldn´t like to cross the border to Montenegro. (lots of formalities) And you can´t sail west, no islands out there.

gtx chris


----------

